

Mice made from induced stem cells - meterplech
http://www.nature.com/news/2009/090723/full/460560a.html

======
joeyo

      > Zeng says, however, that the mice seem to have a high
      > death rate, with some dying after just two days, and
      > others displaying physical abnormalities, details of
      > which the team would not reveal.
    

This is a bit troubling. Not that the mice die after a few days, but that the
researchers are withholding this information.

